# Schrauben Gerissen und Dämpfer verbogen bei RM7



## milchbrötchen88 (1. August 2004)

Wie vielleicht einige mitbekommen haben ist mir an der Jibbing session in Köln mein RM7 kaputt gegangen...
Bin die treppen am Schokomuseum gefahren unten hats dann geknallt und mir sind die Schrauben von den Umlenkhebeln gerissen   dabei is mein Dämpfer auf die Umlenkhebel geschlagen und hat sich verbogen...
Wie kann es sein dass Rocky Mountain nicht in der Lage ist haltbare Schrauben FR/DH Rahmen einzubauen????
Sagt mal eure Meinung... Außerdem hätte ich gerne gewusst ob sowas auf Garantie geht....
THX 
Basti

p.s Foto werde ich noch nachreichen


----------



## krankedbiker (1. August 2004)

da sag ich nur eins: *******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (1. August 2004)

Ja echt total s****  
Dachte schon das die schwinge gebrochen wär


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Milchbrötchen,

wir empfehlen Dir den Besuch Deines Rocky Mountain Händlers zur Begutachtung des Schadens und der weiteren Vorgehensweise.


----------



## gosy (2. August 2004)

schreib mal rein wie es dann gelaufen ist. bzw auf kulanz gegangen ist. bei so nem sprung könne halt so sachen mal passieren


----------



## Dirt Gott (2. August 2004)

Er ist nur in köln am shokoladenmuseum die treppe runterGEFAHREN nicht gesprungen und unten als der übergang von der treppe zum weg kamm, hats geknallt!


----------

